# A favour for a neighbour



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

My neighbour got this car foc. It's pretty ropey tbh and has never been washed, mechanically it has low miles and fsh and 1 owner but washing etc was not their thing.







































So as you can see it was very dirty. I was on my own and was conscious it was free so didn't want to go mad but wanted him to see a difference. I did large quantities of AS tfr followed by jetwash. I used AS smart wheels followed by some BH Korrossol on the wheels then AS fallout remover on the paintwork and AS Tardis. I washed it at least 3 times as there was so much crap on the paint I then followed by using the AS clay cloth for the first time which I used the bucket of shampoo mix as lube which I have to say worked very well, sounds awful whilst in use but removed so much contamination.





Once it was clean I dried it and then used my da for the first time using a green hex logic (heavy polish) and some megs ultimate polish over the whole car.

Followed a coat of FK1000p wax. I touched a few scrathes up but there is lots of dents and poor body work.





I cleaned the interior with G101, Vortex with Brisk and also a pass with my Aquarius pro carpet shampoo machine. It was proper minging.





Please remember this is a hobby for me and the car was free. I also did this as a favour to my neighbour, it took me about 6 hours ish non stop. It isn't an Aston but I think he's at least doubled his money on it after today :lol:


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Excellent work mate, I bet they were chuffed to bits.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Great turn round that mate.

He'll be owing you a beer or 3!!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

miles better mate:thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Superb work 

There was so much green on that it almost qualifies for a gardening thread!!


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice work, amazing turn around, I bet that was satisfying to do.

I must get myself some of those paper mats, I ended up wiping the bottom of my Mum's shoes with one of my microfibers as she got in her freshly cleaned car on Mother's day so she didn't dirty the mats.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nicely done kirky, that car looks so much better in the after pictures and you should be proud of your work.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Great work what a wonderful thing to do for your neighbour


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Great work, I always prefer topics showing unloved cars turned around.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Great work mate well done


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Great turnaround. Looked like it had been parked in a forest for a couple of years..


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Looking good mate, great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> Great turnaround. Looked like it had been parked in a forest for a couple of years..


You're not wrong there mate, it was like a mini vegetable plot all over it :lol:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I bet that's why they wanted you to give it a going over bet they thought you would give it a dig over and re seed:lol:


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

looks good love these kind of cleans the proper dirty ones keep up the good work


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

A well specked car in its day, now looking a tidy motor again, lovely jubbly


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

ibiza55 said:


> A well specked car in its day, now looking a tidy motor again, lovely jubbly


I was thinking about that, it's quite nice, auto, leather, climate, electric seats, mirrors, heated seats, cd multi player etc and in 16 years and only 60k miles was worth nothing. My neighbour was given it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's fantastic, like the old saying, back to showroom condition. :detailer: :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

You've done it proud, I'm sure the owner was over the moon with what you've managed to do with it. :thumb:


----------



## AJW001 (Feb 5, 2015)

Spot on turnaround! If only the original owners had taken such care they could of added abit of extra money on to it for the take of ££ of products


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well done, a nice thing to do.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Cracking job mate! Wish you were my neighbour!


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

You've done an amazing job on that mate, it's like a different car, hugely impressive :thumb:

Is that a C63 AMG I see hiding behind the bushes in the first pic?


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Sure, it's nice to see pictures of expensive and new cars but I always find threads like this way more interesting because you see such a turnaround. More satisfying when you're doing them too as you see a huge difference yourself and even a non-car nut would still see (and appreciate) the massive turnaround. Good effort!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice Job......love getting these type of cars. Years of neglect on the Cleaning front always makes a good turnaround. If you're like me you'll get a lot of satisfaction from seeing the difference unfold with a little bit effort.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Brilliant work and a really good thing to do for your neighbour.
Is she fit?


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Tsubodai said:


> Brilliant work and a really good thing to do for your neighbour.
> *Is she fit?*


No *he *isn't but he does work at a ford garage in the parts dept and I own one...:lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Crafoo said:


> You've done an amazing job on that mate, it's like a different car, hugely impressive :thumb:
> 
> Is that a C63 AMG I see hiding behind the bushes in the first pic?


No:thumb:


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Great seeing the turn around on something like this compared to say a brand new Jag etc 

Top work!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

You did well to get all that done in 6 hours chum. Well done. 

I love these type of threads. I bet your neighbour was delighted. 

Cooks


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That car will have no swirls as it may never have been washed, I thought he may work for the National Trust.....

Great job generous offer. John Tht.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Great turnaround


----------



## keall (Mar 12, 2015)

Amazes me just how much value that added to the car!! Just shows if you are selling your car you would be mad not to get it detailed first.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you all for the positive comments, my neighbour was made up. His wife said she doesn't mind having it on the drive now.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

That is a top drawer job buddy - well done. That green moss stuff is a nightmare to shift and is always in the "hard to get to areas. Brilliant work in the time allotted. You have made that car 10 years younger :thumb:


----------



## scottez (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice work. Looks like you put alot of effort into it 😉


----------



## Robcarter (Apr 8, 2014)

You have literally just polished a turd. Great job


----------



## siradamrees (May 3, 2011)

I have just read a few of your threads. As you do it a a hobby hats off to you, great motivation for people with a lot of "spit and polish" and patience a lot can be achieved. Also great satisfaction can be had too.


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

All that in only 6 hours is outstanding!

Great work, well done


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

Very nice and better still you will be able to have some chips from the potatoes you found growing among all that crud as payment for the hard work!!


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Superb results well worth the efforts and a superb write up too!


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> Great turnaround. Looked like it had been parked in a forest for a couple of years..


I thought the car was part of the forest!.

Great job cleaning the car, looking good :thumb:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Many thanks for the comments.


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

Great work!


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Amazing job!


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2015)

Great work, so how many beers you got for doing that


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Great turn around
Really nice to see such a turn around as well as all the super cars on Heard
A credit to you as you are doing it because you enjoy it:thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well done a great turn around.


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

o my god!!!

people who don't look after there car like even not washing it, should be shot!


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Have to agree with all above comments a fantastic turn around well done &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

What an improvement!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

one big challenge there!


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Incredible turn around! The difference just after a decent wash & decon was incredible, great work.


----------

